# HELP Tropheops sp. "Elongatus Boadzulu"*



## Blitzcraze (Dec 16, 2011)

Hello I just purchased a colony of 
Tropheops sp. "Elongatus Boadzulu"*
I don't have any care instructions or any of there special needs if any so if anyone could share some info on them it would be greatly appreciated 


Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------

